# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ویدیوهای تاملند 1400 یا 99؟؟؟؟؟

## Sh. Gg

واسه کنکور 1400 همون ویدیو های 99 رو ببینم خوبه ؟ فرق نکرده؟ یا ویدیوهای تاملند 1400 رو بگیرم؟

----------


## sara177

> واسه کنکور 1400 همون ویدیو های 99 رو ببینم خوبه ؟ فرق نکرده؟ یا ویدیوهای تاملند 1400 رو بگیرم؟


نه فرقی نداره. فقط اینکه 99 رو از کجا گیر میارید؟ من کلاس ها رو ثبت نام کرده بودم اما بعد از کنکور از پنلم برداشتن. شما کجا پیداشون کردید؟

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> نه فرقی نداره. فقط اینکه 99 رو از کجا گیر میارید؟ من کلاس ها رو ثبت نام کرده بودم اما بعد از کنکور از پنلم برداشتن. شما کجا پیداشون کردید؟


تلگرام..

----------


## Sh. Gg

تلگرام
مطمئنید فرقی نداره؟ نمیدونم چکار کنم
 برای 1400باید پول بدم

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> واسه کنکور 1400 همون ویدیو های 99 رو ببینم خوبه ؟ فرق نکرده؟ یا ویدیوهای تاملند 1400 رو بگیرم؟


به نظر من نه
چون مخصوصا توی دروس اختصاصی باتوجه به کنکور۹۹ رویکرد دبیرا مسلما تغییر خواهد کرد

----------


## mobinax

سوال منم هست زیست حنیف عظیمی پارسال رو میشه نگاه کرد؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> واسه کنکور 1400 همون ویدیو های 99 رو ببینم خوبه ؟ فرق نکرده؟ یا ویدیوهای تاملند 1400 رو بگیرم؟





> نه فرقی نداره. فقط اینکه 99 رو از کجا گیر میارید؟ من کلاس ها رو ثبت نام کرده بودم اما بعد از کنکور از پنلم برداشتن. شما کجا پیداشون کردید؟





> تلگرام
> مطمئنید فرقی نداره؟ نمیدونم چکار کنم
>  برای 1400باید پول بدم������





> به نظر من نه
> چون مخصوصا توی دروس اختصاصی باتوجه به کنکور۹۹ رویکرد دبیرا مسلما تغییر خواهد کرد





> سوال منم هست زیست حنیف عظیمی پارسال رو میشه نگاه کرد؟




اکثر ویدیو های تلگرام کات شدن . و پر از واترمارک . حواستون جمع باشه و دل خوش نکنین بهش

----------


## Amirsh23

جدا از بحث حلال حرومی این کانالا یه ویژگی دارن که خیلی میتونه بدبختتون کنه مثل چند منبعی بودن تو کتاب. یعنی میرید فیلمای رنگ به رنگ از دبیرای مختلف میبینید و هی میگید اینو ببینم بعد از رو وسواس میگید شاید اونیکی بهتره بعد میرید رو اونیکی یکم بعد میگید شاید اونیکی از هردوش بهتره و اینگونه میشه که شما به راحتی وقتتونو از  دست میدید از اون بدتر هم اینه طرف میبینی نمیتونه با خودش کنار بیاد میشینه برا هردرس دوتا یا حتی سه تا دبیرم میبینه. حداقل قبل استفاده تصمیم قطعیتونو بگیرید

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> اکثر ویدیو های تلگرام کات شدن . و پر از واترمارک . حواستون جمع باشه و دل خوش نکنین بهش


واترمارک که مشکل خاصی نیست
ولی اون کات کردن باید خیلی حواست باشه

----------


## sara177

> واترمارک که مشکل خاصی نیست
> ولی اون کات کردن باید خیلی حواست باشه


کات کردن یعنی اینکه کلاسو ناقص بذارن؟ 
من خودم کلاس انلاین داشتم اما واسه امسال قصد ندارم  دوباره تهیه کنم و میخوام افلاین های پارسال رو ببینم. بنظر شما این کار ایرادی داره و رضایت ندارن؟ اخه من قبلا هزینه های همه رو پرداخت کرده بودم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> کات کردن یعنی اینکه کلاسو ناقص بذارن؟ 
> من خودم کلاس انلاین داشتم اما واسه امسال قصد ندارم  دوباره تهیه کنم و میخوام افلاین های پارسال رو ببینم. بنظر شما این کار ایرادی داره و رضایت ندارن؟ اخه من قبلا هزینه های همه رو پرداخت کرده بودم



مثلا کانالی بود که فلاح رو میزاشت . حین درس میدیدی فلاح میگفت بزارید یه نکته خوب بگم . فیلم یهو میپرید و نکته گفته نمیشد . اکثرا همیچین بیمار هایی هم هستن . اگه تمایل هم دارین برا کلاسای 1400 میتونین برین خرید گروهی مطمئن

----------


## eskalis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R














اکثر ویدیو های تلگرام کات شدن . و پر از واترمارک . حواستون جمع باشه و دل خوش نکنین بهش



اینو با جزئیات میشه بگی؟؟ کدوم کانال اینکارو میکنه ؟؟  کات کردنه منظورمه

خرید گروهی ها فکر کنم کامل میذاره توی تلگرام..*

----------


## mobinax

من از ای کیو کنکور خرید گروهی داشتم کامل کامل بود

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> 
> اینو با جزئیات میشه بگی؟؟ کدوم کانال اینکارو میکنه ؟؟  کات کردنه منظورمه
> 
> خرید گروهی ها فکر کنم کامل میذاره توی تلگرام..*



قصد تبلیغ ندارم . اما خرید های الفا و بتا  از فبا تر ها هم خوب بوده .





کانال هایی مثل قلم هاب کات میکنن

----------


## Hadi.Z

امسال کانال (کلاس درس) هم کلاس هارو کامل قراره داده و هم کیفیت فیلم ها عالی هستن ( البته حجم نسبتا بالایی رو هم دارن)
اگر کسی خواست میتونه استفاده کنه

----------


## mahsa1381

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sara177


کات کردن یعنی اینکه کلاسو ناقص بذارن؟ 
من خودم کلاس انلاین داشتم اما واسه امسال قصد ندارم  دوباره تهیه کنم و میخوام افلاین های پارسال رو ببینم. بنظر شما این کار ایرادی داره و رضایت ندارن؟ اخه من قبلا هزینه های همه رو پرداخت کرده بودم


فک کنم میگن از نظر شرعی و قانونی حرامه*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> فک کنم میگن از نظر شرعی و قانونی حرامه*




شرع رو کی تعیین میکنه اموزشگاه؟ کسی که دنبال سودشه؟

----------


## Ali Darkness

> *
> فک کنم میگن از نظر شرعی و قانونی حرامه*



واسه خودشون میگن بعد از نظر اسلام هم حرام نیست بعد اینا خودشون میزارن پخش شه به سود خوشونه وگرنه فکر کردی کاری داره واسشون نزارن پخش شه هرچقدر پخش شه معروف تر میشن و ثبت ناماشون بیشتر میشه امسال با اینکه خیلی بیشتر از پارسال پخش میشه ولی ثبت ناماشون چند برابر شده من امارشونو دارم

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

اره واقعا 
الان امسال جهشینو کاری کرده نمیشه گذاشت فیلماشو یدونه فیلمش در بیاد درجا با کدگذاریهاشون میفهمن واسه کدوم اکانته بن میکنن 
نمیدونم اگه اینجوری یمشه بقیه چرا نمیکنن پس؟

----------


## Hadi.Z

> *
> فک کنم میگن از نظر شرعی و قانونی حرامه*


خودشون میذارن پخش شه ، وگرنه میشه کاری کرد که کلا نشه حتی از ویدیو اسکرین هم گرفت ! چه برسه به ضبط و ...
میذارن پخش بشه و مردم بیشتری باهاشون اشنا بشن ، بعدش به بهونه حروم بودن و ... همه رو سوق میدن برای خرید و ثبت نام
و این یعنی سود چند صد برابری!

----------


## Amirsh23

> خودشون میذارن پخش شه ، وگرنه میشه کاری کرد که کلا نشه حتی از ویدیو اسکرین هم گرفت ! چه برسه به ضبط و ...
> میذارن پخش بشه و مردم بیشتری باهاشون اشنا بشن ، بعدش به بهونه حروم بودن و ... همه رو سوق میدن برای خرید و ثبت نام
> و این یعنی سود چند صد برابری!


اتفاقا کاملا برعکس اینا نمیخوان پخش شه بلکه پخش کننده ها با هر زحمتی این کارو میکنن . امسال حتی تاملند اومد شماره تلفنم روی صفحه انداخت که طرف لو بره ولی همیشه راه میانبری هست . کلاسینو نمیدونم ولی تاملند خیلی کارا کرد که بازم پخش شد.

----------


## mojtabamessi

این بحث قدیمی همیشه ادامه داره
اگه پولشو داشتی ثبت نام کن اگه نداشتی فیلماشو دان کن هروقت پول دستت اومد یا بعد کنکور تسویه حساب کن با موسسه 
زیاد درگیرش نشین

----------


## sepehr_a

> اتفاقا کاملا برعکس اینا نمیخوان پخش شه بلکه پخش کننده ها با هر زحمتی این کارو میکنن . امسال حتی تاملند اومد شماره تلفنم روی صفحه انداخت که طرف لو بره ولی همیشه راه میانبری هست . کلاسینو نمیدونم ولی تاملند خیلی کارا کرد که بازم پخش شد.


فقط جهشینو تا الان تونسته کاری کنه نتونن پخش بشه(البته 11 جلسه قضاتی لو رفت اما ادمین کلاس درس رو پیدا کردن که تبریزیه) و با شیوه جدیدشون کلا سخت میشه دزدید

----------


## Amirsh23

> فقط جهشینو تا الان تونسته کاری کنه نتونن پخش بشه(البته 11 جلسه قضاتی لو رفت اما ادمین کلاس درس رو پیدا کردن که تبریزیه) و با شیوه جدیدشون کلا سخت میشه دزدید


جدا امسال مبدا بیشتر کلاسا این کانال بود.

----------


## Amir79vt

استاد قضاتی و اساتید دیگه یه لطفی کردن هفته اخر کنکور دوره جمعبندی رایگان برگذار کردن که دستشون درد نکنه و خسته نباشین

ولی وقتی اسمشون در رفت قیمت کلاساشون عجیب رفت بالا :Yahoo (21):  قضاتی 99 بود 1.400 امسال شده 4.500 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sepehr_a

> استاد قضاتی و اساتید دیگه یه لطفی کردن هفته اخر کنکور دوره جمعبندی رایگان برگذار کردن که دستشون درد نکنه و خسته نباشین
> 
> ولی وقتی اسمشون در رفت قیمت کلاساشون عجیب رفت بالا قضاتی 99 بود 1.400 امسال شده 4.500


حضوری منظورته؟چون آنلاینش الان دیدم شده 1.300

----------


## sepehr_a

> جدا امسال مبدا بیشتر کلاسا این کانال بود.


آره برام عجیبه رفته بالای 20 میلیون برای پکیج این کلاسا کامل همه دروس پول داده با دو تا لپ تاپ فیلما رو میگیره :Yahoo (20): والا فکر کنم به یه جایی وصل باشه وگرنه خیلی عجیبه
یا اون وحید زارعی بود(یه همجین چیزی) که ویدیو ها رو رایگان میزاشت بیشتر سی دی ها مخصوصا حرف آخر که منتظری خیلی ازش شاکی بود تو تهران بود و دور دور میکرد و از خودش تو ماشین فیلم میزاشت تو کانالشم هم به مذهب و هم به بالا ترین مقامای حکومتی(دیگه کل نظام)توهین و فحش میداد ولی هیچی به هیچی قبل کنکور 98 هم فکر کنم یه صفحه از کنکورو فرستاد به سنجش میگفت لو رفته :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amirsh23

> آره برام عجیبه رفته بالای 20 میلیون برای پکیج این کلاسا کامل همه دروس پول داده با دو تا لپ تاپ فیلما رو میگیرهوالا فکر کنم به یه جایی وصل باشه وگرنه خیلی عجیبه
> یا اون وحید زارعی بود(یه همجین چیزی) که ویدیو ها رو رایگان میزاشت بیشتر سی دی ها مخصوصا حرف آخر که منتظری خیلی ازش شاکی بود تو تهران بود و دور دور میکرد و از خودش تو ماشین فیلم میزاشت تو کانالشم هم به مذهب و هم به بالا ترین مقامای حکومتی(دیگه کل نظام)توهین و فحش میداد ولی هیچی به هیچی قبل کنکور 98 هم فکر کنم یه صفحه از کنکورو فرستاد به سنجش میگفت لو رفته


کلاس درس سیاست عجیبی داره کلاسا رو از افرادی که ثبتنام کردن میگیره در قبالش توی یه کانال vip اددشون میکنه که با برنامه ثابت کلاسارو منظم و با لینک قرار میده مثلا شنبه ها مقدم نیا حیدری  یکشنبه ها .....

----------


## mahsa1381

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali Darkness



واسه خودشون میگن بعد از نظر اسلام هم حرام نیست بعد اینا خودشون میزارن پخش شه به سود خوشونه وگرنه فکر کردی کاری داره واسشون نزارن پخش شه هرچقدر پخش شه معروف تر میشن و ثبت ناماشون بیشتر میشه امسال با اینکه خیلی بیشتر از پارسال پخش میشه ولی ثبت ناماشون چند برابر شده من امارشونو دارم


نه عاخه حرام و حلالی واقعا هست و از اول هم نه تنها کنکوربلکه  حتی کپی کردن فیلم سینمایی هم حرام بوده .
البته ممکنه یکسری ها اعتقاد نداشته باشن و یکسری ها هم معتقد.
بعدم فک نمیکنم خود تاملند بخاد فیلم هارو پخش کنه چون منم شنیدم که شماره تلفن روی فیلم ها هست.*

----------


## ali_12

سلام
کسی کانال *تاملند* داره برای بابایی یحیوی ملاک فلاح 
که برام بفرستین

----------

